# Storage of car for 10 months



## Steve Paylor (Jan 29, 2001)

I might be leaving my car for ten months and was wondering what was recommended for storage procedures.
I was thinking of removing the liability insurance but asking a family member to park it, start it once a fortnight (for ten minutes?) and move it slightly in the driveway to reduce flat spots in the tires.
Or is it better to disconnect the battery and put it on blocks inside a garage?
It's nothing fancy: a 2001 Passat GLX with 75k miles (details at http://geocities.com/paylors/vw.html).


----------



## ketch (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Storage of car for 10 months (Steve Paylor)*

Put it on stands, but place plastic sheeting on the floor under the vehicle. This stops the concrete from wicking moisture up into the cavatities.
Remove the battery, place in a dry, not too warm, place on wood, add a fuel stablizer to the gas. If there are pets, etc around, and you have it inside would put a cheap car cover over it.
Also might wish to set some mouse traps, etc around, the little buggers love to eat wiring harnesses, interior parts.
I store my 57 Bird every fall, and this is what I have done for years.
Ketch


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Storage of car for 10 months (ketch)*

putting dryer sheets in the engine compartment and trunk and other places in the car keeps mice and other rodents away


----------



## Steve Paylor (Jan 29, 2001)

*Storage vs. loan*

Thanks for the help. I would not have thought of this stuff.
One thing that concerned me was how little oil would remain in the engine cylinders when I start the car. Do you ever pour a little into the sparkplug holes to lube them up?
Also, I have an alternative of lending the car to my brother. It's probably just standard sibling distrust, but I wasn't sure how it would fare under his care. He would drive it five times a week on a 20 min commute or so.


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Storage vs. loan (Steve Paylor)*

After sitting for so long you can pull the fuel pump relay,that way you can roll the motor over and it will get the oil flowing.I used to do this to my 85 capri.I would watch the oil pressure gauge and once it started building pressure plug the relay back in and let it run.


----------



## Steve Paylor (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: Storage vs. loan (vento III)*

Do you know to disable the fuel relay in the 2001 Passat? A fuse?
Down here in Chile now, all sorts of cars from Ladas to new Expeditions. The Ladas are often broken down...


----------

